# USDM KA24DE to JDM KA24DE



## btate89 (Aug 22, 2016)

So my engine spun the main bearing. I was able to find a reasonable priced JDM engine with free shipping, and I have been in contact with the company. I was informed that all that needed to be changed were the Intake and Exhaust Manifolds. However, after having this done the car cranks, but will not start. Its getting fuel, and I have used a code reader and it gives a code about the ECU. I am curious if anyone else has gone through this process, and if so if they could shed some light on my problem. And before anyone says why didn't you just go with a USDM engine, I switched because this JDM only has 44,000 miles on it.


----------



## btate89 (Aug 22, 2016)

Also this is in a 1997 Nissan Altima XE.


----------

